# Rally II Wheel Decoding



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

Newbee Here....

I will be selling my rally II wheels on ebay shortly. I replaced these with Cragers years ago.

Can someone please decifer these codes for me so I can list them correctly?:

- Three of the wheels have these:
D 888 15X7 JJ MADE IN CANADA M53 (on inside of rim)
J 2 14 3 (by valve stem) 

- The fourth wheel:
F 253 C 888 15X7 JJ MADE IN CANADA M53
M 3 12 HM 

Any assistance would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Can tell you they are not GTO, so must be Trans Am. The valve stem #s are the date codes like on a 69 Judge would read 11 - 14 JA meaning Nov of 68 on the 14th.......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

FNG69 said:


> Can tell you they are not GTO, so must be Trans Am. The valve stem #s are the date codes like on a 69 Judge would read 11 - 14 JA meaning Nov of 68 on the 14th.......


:agree

More than likely 73 firebird wheels, here are the 15x7 applications;

15x7 Rally II 4.75" JW KR (GM) 485454 

70-72 Firebird 
73 Firebird "KR" 
72 Grand Prix 
71-72 Tempest 

15x7 Rally II 4.75" HF HM HW JJ (GM) 525710 

73 Firebird "HM" 
74-81 Firebird 
73-77 Grand Prix 
73-77 Le Mans 
77 Pontiac w/ 4.75" B.C. 
80 Pontiac w/ 4.75" B.C.


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

05GTO said:


> :agree
> 
> More than likely 73 firebird wheels, here are the 15x7 applications;
> 
> ...


Thank you guys for the information that you provided. It is appreciated...


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Any one looking for GTO codes this should Help!!!!!!!!!!!!......Les:cheers


Wheel codes GTO, Lemans Tempest

1967 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JA for disc JC for Drum Cars no date codes

1968 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JA for disc JC for Drum Cars no date codes

1969 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JA for all 

1970 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 JL or JT 

1971 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 KU or 15x7 JW or KR

1972 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 KT or 14x7 KS or 15x7 KR

1973 GTO Lemans Tempest 15x7 KR or HM

1974 GTO Lemans Tempest 14x6 HN


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

fng69 said:


> any one looking for gto codes this should help!!!!!!!!!!!!......les:cheers
> 
> 
> wheel codes gto, lemans tempest
> ...


wow! Thanks loads, f69.....


----------



## solsticegto (May 29, 2011)

FNG69 said:


> Any one looking for GTO codes this should Help!!!!!!!!!!!!......Les:cheers
> 
> 
> Wheel codes GTO, Lemans Tempest
> ...


Hey, F69, I just realized that the codes you have shown are located on the inside of the wheel where the tire mounts onto. Do you have any codes for the outside of the wheel where the valve stem is? 

My wheel shows M5 1 4 22 KU. Any ideas?? Thanks!!


----------

